# Xen Port?



## wayward (Dec 12, 2008)

I run Vmware on Windows and can run FreebSD in windows, but i have 2 servers that run FreeBSD as the primairy OS. On these machine's i like to run Windows in a window  Finally windows on a proper place <grin>.

I have read a lot about Xen, is a port avaible for Xen? So i can run windows in a window. Or if there are any other suggestions for getting windows in a window?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2008)

not yet, we all are waiting FreeBSD 8


----------



## danger@ (Dec 13, 2008)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen


----------



## knotabot (Apr 5, 2009)

You can try XenServer 5 (free). Installs by itself. Requires Windows Client and .net 2.0

You can only run windows in Xen IF hardware supports AMD-v or Intel-VT in the bios.

I'm not sure though if bsd kernel needs mods to run inside xen as linux does.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 5, 2009)

FreeBSD can be installed onto a Xen HVM (hardware-assisted VM), just like it can be installed onto a physical machine.  This requires a CPU/BIOS that support hardware-assisted virtualisation (AMD SVM/Intel VT).

There are patches out there to allow FreeBSD for be installed onto a PVM (paravirtualised VM), using paravirt drivers for network and storage.  However, they aren't quite production quality, and require manually patching the kernel sources.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 27, 2009)

For windows in the box/window just try VirtualBox - from ports.
there are some issues with it (all described on forum) if You do all well it would work great (it is my case)


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2009)

wayward said:
			
		

> Or if there are any other suggestions for getting windows in a window?



VirtualBox is available in the ports tree, and is getting more stable with each update.

QEmu is also in the ports tree.  With the KQemu module loaded, it's not horribly slow.


----------



## jack (Dec 13, 2009)

*freebsd 8 have official support Xen DomU*



			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> FreeBSD can be installed onto a Xen HVM (hardware-assisted VM), just like it can be installed onto a physical machine.  This requires a CPU/BIOS that support hardware-assisted virtualisation (AMD SVM/Intel VT).
> 
> There are patches out there to allow FreeBSD for be installed onto a PVM (paravirtualised VM), using paravirt drivers for network and storage.  However, they aren't quite production quality, and require manually patching the kernel sources.



Freebsd 8-released have official support xen DomU,but i don't kown how to install it. have someone provide install guide,thx in advance!
about official support


----------



## wayward (Sep 25, 2010)

I have read and read myself crazy. I have choosen to run VirtualBox and I am really pleased with the result! It runs fast and I have installed 2 windows XP machine's on my FreeBSD machine and use mstc.exe to connect. It runs quite smootly! 

Let's just wait for a moment for Xen.


----------

